# Beautiful Albino Grey Tree Frog



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

I just wanted to pass along a pic I took yesterday of my friend's beautiful albino grey treefrog. It was the only white tad from a group that hatched last year and was quickly separated to raise singly. It is now a nearly full grown male.








Kevin


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

For some reason he kinda reminds me of the wild turkey my daughter and I watched at a local preserve this morning. :wink: Cool frog. Does your friend have any plans to breed him? I’ve thought about keeping a grey on and off. One of my friends had two wild ones hanging out in a planter all last summer. My friend’s son used to pick them up and stick them on the sliding glass door to “play” with them. When he was done he would always return them to the planter. For some reason they put up with this and stuck around. I haven’t asked if they’ve returned this year yet.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Wild looking. Definitely reminds me of a plucked chicken.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

nice, healthy looking frog. the albinos just don't appeal to me like other people i guess. it looks like other people have said, a plucked chicken :lol: the only "albino" reptile i've seen that i really liked was a leucisitic eastern hognose.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, cool picture! I wonder what makes the dark vertical stripe around his eye?

Looks like some mythological creature to me...

--Diane


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

We would love to breed it. We have the parent animals that produced it-but don't know which pair it was :? There are 3 pairs. They were captured during the breeding season so did what came naturally when they were placed in a rain chamber. Does anyone have any good advice they could pass along regarding the indoor breeding of these anurans? I've kept them on and off for years, and their beautiful appearance along with their laid back attitude makes them a favorite of mine.
Kevin


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

That's amazing. An albino F1 from wild caughts. I guess it wasn't because of gene pool depreciation due to captive inbreeding.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Mike,
Yes it is an F1 from WC parents.
Kevin


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I would assume that a cool period with reduced food availability followed by some time in the rain chamber with increased food availability will get them breeding. I don’t have any experience with them though. I wish you luck and might be interested in purchasing a few tads from you, if you are successful. That is, of course, if it is legal to send them across state lines.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

I know that grey tree frogs need a wnter period, that is gonna be a toughy. Maybe put them a pair in the garage for a month or something in the fall before it gets too cold. They lay like 400 eggs or something don't they?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Yay, I just caught 3 calling grey tree frogs.

Maybe I will get lucky and get an albino like you. =D Any suggestions on what to do? Imma try to catch more tommarrow. I counted 40 calls from different locations, so I should be able to get some more. Right now i just have them in an acrilic tank with some bark, oak leaves, water dish, and dried grape vine.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Oh, and how do you know it is male?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

If it calls, it’s a male. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

I don't think that is true about grey tree frogs, only poison darts. I think the females call back to the males. Also I don't know if this helps, but every time you play the noise closest to theirs they will call back.

http://wwknapp.home.mindspring.com/docs/gray.tfrogs.html

But I do not know if they will call without a winter.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I do. I've never read anything about the females calling. Per the webpage that you listed males are also typically smaller and may have a dark patch on the throat during breeding season. I've used that site for a long time but I've never seen mention of female greys calling. Did I miss something?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

I've never heard the females make noise before either. The males are smaller and during the breeding season they do get a very dark and distinct looking throat, as mentioned. They also get nuptial pads, or dark patches on their thumbs to grip the females with. Their call is loud-it'll keep you up if you are anywhere near it!
Kevin


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

But if you have versicolor, it is one of the best of all frog calls!  Good luck explaining that to your significant other though. :shock:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Just heard the first grey treefrog of the year calling from my deck tonight! It _is_ a wonderful call.

BTW, my Barron's frog book has little to say about captive breeding these guys, except this:

"A few hobbyists have bred the gray and bird-voiced treefrogs in rather large greenhouses by allowing considerable winter cooling and a natural photoperiod. For breeding indoors, it would be necessary to cycle the frogs through the seasons artificially. Cool temperatures and a reduced photoperiod during the winter months are among the most important aspects of any cycling attempt."

I.e., pretty much what everyone else has already said...

--Diane


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Hey everyone....yeah it is a beautiful treefrog i was lucky to find this single tadpole out of many and have it grow to this wonderful animal. Kevin is helping me gather info on the captive breeding of these Hyla. Have bred many of the local creatures, but treefrogs seem to be the toughest to figure out. I have cooled these adults this past winter, and have had the males call like mad when put in a rain chamber. Dosen't seem like the females were ready when i did try. Poss. it was too early in the year since they can still tell what time of year it is. They don't start calling or breeding till the middle of May here in PA. Obviously the factors involed are understood, but getting the frogs to do it under captive conditions are not. I hope to have the albino male ( yes he has been calling alot) breed next year assuming i figure out how to get him to  like kevin said any info will be greatly appreciated. thanks

mike


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Isn't getting them to breed kind of a moot point. You live in Pa. You can't legally posses many native Pa. amphibians. If the new law passes you will probably be allowed to posses 2 with a fishing license. You can't legally release them in the wild. You can't legally sell or trade offspring. 

I don't want to rain on your parade. I would hate to see you go to great efforts to breed these and then not be able to do anything with them.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

I guess I was misinformed at some point about the female calling, sorry. My friend is going to build a huge viv for some grey tree frogs (I was origionaly going to release near my lake). So all the help I could get with cage/breeding/finding them would be appreciated.


----------

